# Victor, NY - Jeep Wrangler TD and YJ snow tires and wheels *Like New*



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

Like new Firestone Winterforce P235/75R15 snow tires on factory Wrangler steel wheels with center caps. Bolt pattern is 5x4.5 which fits TJ and YJ Jeep Wranglers years 1987-2006. These tires only have 4 months of minimal driving on them, see pic of tread depth. They may even have remnants of the factory nubs. My Jeep rode like it was on rails, even in 2WD the traction was amazing. Buy cheap now, save for next winter! Price dropped to $400 OBO! Located in Rochester, NY


----------

